# Supplements for sex drive??



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried any??

http://www.puritan.com/other-products-762/steel-libido-for-women-022190


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Only reason i see someone buying sex drive is if they are too old or suffer a health condition, or if they want to increase the pleasure but who needs that?

otherwise plenty of food is aphrodisiac

http://www.sessionmagazine.com/top-10-aphrodisiac-foods/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My depression and my meds have killed my sex drive, but I don't have anyone to have sex with so, oh well.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My depression and my meds have killed my sex drive, but I don't have anyone to have sex with so, oh well.


Thx for sharing


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Thx for sharing


Anytime


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My depression and my meds have killed my sex drive, but I don't have anyone to have sex with so, oh well.


what meds? klonopin?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> what meds? klonopin?


Yeah, I've been taking it for about 3 years on and off. I've noticed my sex drive has steadily decreased since then.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sex drive,whats that?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Yeah, I've been taking it for about 3 years on and off. I've noticed my sex drive has steadily decreased since then.


klonopin is the one med that hasn't affected me sexually. i've read online, though, that a lot of people have problems with it, xanax xr, and valium, but that ativan is more sex friendly if you're having trouble with one of the above.

valium gave me a lot of trouble. i've never been on xanax or xanax xr, but i've been on ativan and that didn't give me any trouble. unfortunately, if you need the long half-life/duration of action of klonopin, ativan isn't going to help much in keeping you steady for as long as klonopin does.

food for thought, though.

oh, and also depression can kill sex drive, so if you aren't having any trouble with erections or orgasm, then the culprit may be the unresolved depression.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

basuraeuropea said:


> klonopin is the one med that hasn't affected me sexually. i've read online, though, that a lot of people have problems with it, xanax xr, and valium, but that ativan is more sex friendly if you're having trouble with one of the above.
> 
> valium gave me a lot of trouble. i've never been on xanax or xanax xr, but i've been on ativan and that didn't give me any trouble. unfortunately, if you need the long half-life/duration of action of klonopin, ativan isn't going to help much in keeping you steady for as long as klonopin does.
> 
> ...


Problems with orgasms are more than likely med related, specifically SSRIs or other anti-depressants.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr House said:


> Problems with orgasms are more than likely med related, specifically SSRIs or other anti-depressants.


right - thus my ending statement: "oh, and also depression can kill sex drive, so if you aren't having any trouble with erections or orgasm, then the culprit may be the unresolved depression."


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr House said:


> Problems with orgasms are more than likely med related, specifically SSRIs or other anti-depressants.


i'd also add that problems with orgasm aren't specific to ssri/antidepressant use, although they're highly implicated. antiepileptics are huge culprits, particularly the one you're one - pregabalin, as well as its less potent predecessor, gabapentin, although most are known to increase the likelihood of sexual dysfunction, with the exception of perhaps lamotrigine.

stimulants also can cause a host of sexual problems as well, although not nearly to the same degree or near the same incidence level as the antidepressants and antiepileptics/mood stabilizers.

anecdotally, certain atypical antipsychotics cause less sexual problems than the ssris/tcas/maois and antiepileptics/mood stabililzers, but they're still up there.

in summation, basically all psychotropic meds can cause sexual dysfunction from beta blockers, to alpha andronergic agonists, to APs/AAPs, to antidepressants, to mood stabilizers, and stimulants and all in between. the degree to which the dysfunction is experienced, if at all, is highly idiosyncratic. hell - even buproprion can cause problems. oh, psychotropics/psychiatry - trial and error to find a balance between symptom relief and adequate sexual functioning.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Only reason i see someone buying sex drive is if they are too old or suffer a health condition, or if they want to increase the pleasure but who needs that?
> 
> otherwise plenty of food is aphrodisiac
> 
> http://www.sessionmagazine.com/top-10-aphrodisiac-foods/


ok?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

ladysmurf said:


> Has anyone tried any??
> 
> http://www.puritan.com/other-products-762/steel-libido-for-women-022190


Irwin's Naturals is a great brand. I used their Yohimbe-Plus Max Performance before, for men mainly I guess... you should give that one a try.

Is it meds or birth control that lowers yours?
Some forget, but exercise naturally increases it as well.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nibbler said:


> lady smurf in response to your question I've tried macca, Epimedium and tribulus amongst others that are some of the main ingredients in that formula are all great for libido(natural testosterone production) especially the later two, I hope you have a partner  thou i thought stuff like that was for men only thou this formula is designed for woman


Testosterone is responsible for sex drive in both men and women.


----------



## Octopus00 (Aug 8, 2012)

L-Arginine, Ginseng and Gingko Bilbao or known supplements that would help this. Testrol has two of these. I haven't used this product but it appears to be underdosed.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Irwin's Naturals is a great brand. I used their Yohimbe-Plus Max Performance before, for men mainly I guess... you should give that one a try.


if you're prone to panic attacks and/or have a high basal level of anxiety, yohimbe will likely only exacerbate the panic/anxiety.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> if you're prone to panic attacks and/or have a high basal level of anxiety, yohimbe will likely only exacerbate the panic/anxiety.


Whoops! Didn't word it right! Didn't mean the Yohimbe-Plus but the Steel Libido Women she posted, sorry


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I've only had 1.5 orgasms in my life! Life rough lol im envious of those girls that can have repeated orgasms lol damn. I think it related too diet too much meat can kill your own hormones and when fasting or eating more vegatable my sex drive was more banging. anyways i gotta to do more testing on this subject it makes sense too me cause women are of lighter weight and most eat better and take better care of them self.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> I've only had 1.5 orgasms in my life! Life rough lol im envious of those girls that can have repeated orgasms lol damn. I think it related too diet too much meat can kill your own hormones and when fasting or eating more vegatable my sex drive was more banging. anyways i gotta to do more testing on this subject it makes sense too me cause women are of lighter weight and most eat better and take better care of them self.


you've only had one orgasm in your entire life?!

diet is probably not the issue here.

i don't know what meds, if any, you're taking, but they may be contributing to the situation. that, or you have major endocrine and/or neurological problems.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah basically. Im not on any meds either i guess not everybody can have an orgasm life sucks lol.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

no - actually i'd recommend visiting an endocrinologist and/or a neurologist. pudental nerve problems can lead to a whole host of sexual problems. and, well, there are a whole lot of hormones (estrogen, progesterone, testosterone - free and total, prolactin, oxytocin, follicle stimulating hormone, luteinizing hormone, sex hormone-binding globulin, amongst others) involved in the sexual response cycle. 

you should probably also have your thyroid, pituitary, pineal, and adrenal glands checked.

and if all comes back normal - see a sex therapist.


----------

